# Brass Quartet in 4 Movements



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This started off as a submission for a public commission, but was denied as this was not what the person was looking for. I liked what I had started on so I kept on it anyway, and I really like how it turned out. I appreciate any feedback or criticism. Thanks for taking the time to listen! : - )

Video(listen in 1080p) 





Scores:
View attachment Movement 1.pdf
View attachment Movement 2.pdf
View attachment Movement 3.pdf
View attachment Movement 4.pdf


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

my personal favorite is the 4th movement.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

A tough piece to play, but I think this is really good work. Keep it up! My fear is that you are going to be very bored once you begin studies at music school as you write at a very advanced level. Hopefully, you will get into a prestigious school where a teacher is more likely to keep you challenged.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

hey thanks! it means a lot. i did not know that this was advanced but it is good to hear that i am writing well in another composer's eyes. and i do hope the same in terms of school.


----------

